# membrane sweep



## TashaAndBump

Just wondering how many of you had a membrane sweep to help induce their labour at the end of their pregnancies?

Did it work? And if so how soon after the sweep did your labour start?


----------



## Christi81

I had mine done at 37 weeks and I didn't deliver until 39 weeks. I had no progress up until that point. But, when I did go into labor I was already dialated to 3 cm. So, in my opinion it worked for me.


----------



## lorrilou

I had one at 41wks, and consequently went into labour 2 days later. It works for some people, others it dont. My friend had 3 sweeps and still baby wasnt budging.


----------



## TTaylor

with my last PG I lost my plug at 37 weeks so...I had it done at 37 weeks, 38 weeks, 39 weeks, 40 weeks, 41 weeks and 42 weeks, argh! they had to induce me at 42 weeks 1 day, so basically it did nothing..LOL


----------



## lifeguard

I had a friend who had it done & I think she delivered 2 days later.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I had 2 sweeps, the first one was hopless and I had another the 6th Feb and my contractions started on the 8th, I doubt the membrane sweeps worked for me


----------



## Carley

They only work if your cervix is favorable. I think they are only needed if you are overdue or close to it and trying to prevent induction.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ummm.... don't want to sound stupid, but, what does having a favorable cervix mean? :blush:


----------



## Margerle

TashaAndBump said:


> Ummm.... don't want to sound stupid, but, what does having a favorable cervix mean? :blush:

The neck of the cervix is tipicaly long and dense. Favorability refers to the cervix either already starting to dilate and efface, or 'ripening'... getting soft, getting shorter, and getting less dense.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Thanks, Margerle.

How do you know so much?? You always seem so clued up :thumbup:


----------



## Carley

That's why I said only if your cervix was favorable . I'd do it if I were overdue to prevent induction. But even induction if your cervix is not favorable leaves you at a higher chance of needing a c-section.


----------



## BeanieMummy

I had one done on a friday and went into labor the next day. I think it helped that i was already a tad over 3 cm dialated and 40&#37; effaced though. so not sure if it helped or if i would have gone into labor anyway


----------



## katek

I had mine done with my last pregnancy. I was at 39 weeks. I went into labor that same night. It was a little uncomfortable, but not painful The only problem was that he was so big and face down instead of face up. They ended up having to put hands inside me and turn him face up to deliver. That was very, very uncomfortable. I'm not sure if he would have turned over on his own if we had waited another week or so, but probably not.


----------



## loubieloulou

i had 1 at 40wks and it didnt work as i was induced 10 days later. it works on alot of girls thou, i think if its your 1st the % isnt as high but its worth a go!!


----------

